# Is starch the cause of IBS? Here's how it could happen!



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Most of us suspect that we have a problem digesting starch but don't understand exactly what causes this.

The link below offers a very clear description of how starch feeds an opportunistic pathogen called Klebsiella. This bacteria is implicated in Ankylosing Spondylitis, an autoimmune disease. 90% of these patients produce HLA-B27 antigen.The Klebsiella bacteria produces an enzyme that breaks down starch for digestion which mimics the HLA-B27 antigen. If you have an intolerance to grains, gluten or any other food allergen then minute amounts of the Klebsiella bacteria and its by-products might pass through the gut wall. Your body's immune system sees these particles as foreign invaders and will produce anti-bodies to attack the protein. These antibodies might then attack similar though harmless proteins as well which can lead to chronic inflammation in the gut and elsewhere.

http://crohnscarnivore.blogspot.com.au/2010/06/hypothesis.html

There are strong links between Crohn's Disease, IBS and other inflammatory bowel disorders.

The Klebsiella bacteria feeds on starch. Most people with Ankylosing Spondylitis are advised to go on a low starch diet to starve the Klebsiella bacteria.

A highly refined starch diet is very inflammatory to the gut generally. Grain starches have a much higher carbohydrate density than ancestral foods. Acellular food (not made up of cells) produce inflammatory bacteria through the gastrointestinal tract. Opportunistic bacteria has maladjusted to this calorie excess and this can cause disease.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klebsiella

The Link between Ankylosing Spondylitis, Crohn's Disease, Kelbsiella and Starch Consumption

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3678459/

Comparison with ancestral diets suggests dense acellular carbohydrates promote an inflammatory microbiota, and may be the primary dietary cause of leptin resistance and obesity

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3402009/


----------

